# Chinese tubes vs theraband



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Can sombody chrony 1842 tubes and thera band gold for .38 lead i would but i dont have a chrony and i would prefer to use tubes if it was pretty close


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A couple of years ago I did some testing with black 1842 and Tex flatbands (.030" Hygenic). Back then, the Tex were the same thickness as TBG. The Tex and TBG shot about the same. My draw length is 32".

*1842 - Singles *

*7" **fork to pouch*





.44 lead - 142

3/8" lead - 167

3/8" steel - 182

*6 1/2" **fork to pouch*





.44 lead - 143

3/8" lead - 169

3/8" steel - 184

*6" **fork to pouch*





.44 lead - 145

3/8" lead - 170

3/8" steel - 186

*1842 - Doubles *

*7" **fork to pouch*





.44 lead - 170

3/8" lead - 190

3/8" steel - 196

*6 1/2" **fork to pouch*





.44 lead - 174

3/8" lead - 194

3/8" steel - 202

*Tex Flat bands .030"*
*7/8" x 7 1/2" length - fork to pouch*
.44 lead - 166
3/8" lead - 193
3/8" steel - 206

*Tex Flat bands .030"*
*3/4" x 7 1/2" length - fork to pouch*
.44 lead - 155
3/8" lead - 183
3/8" steel - 194


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Thx so much this is the most help i have ever gotten on the forums


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

I was just molding some lead balls yesterday and the pot fell and i got lead on my leg and now there blister it hurt not fun


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry for that man, get well soon.

Sent from my TECNO S9S using Tapatalk


----------

